#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Pipe Flow Expert 2008

## jeetxxp

*Pipe Flow Expert - Software for the Design of Pipe Networks*







Flow of fluids through a pipe network may be as simple as a single pipe carrying water from one reservoir to another reservoir, or it may be very complex with many interconnected pipes that distribute the flow of fluid throughout a large pipe network with loops and various discharge tanks. 

Our Pipe Flow Expert software can model pipe networks and calculate the flow and pressure throughout a system with different pipe sizes and pipe materials, supply and discharge tanks, looped-systems, pumps, valves, flow controls, system demands, heat exchangers and other component. 

The pipeline system is modeled by drawing the join points and the connecting pipes on a drawing pane. Horizontal, vertical or sloping lines can be used to connect one node to another node. 

The physical data describing the system is entered by the user and typically includes: 
The internal size, internal roughness and length of each pipe.
The elevation of each pipe join point (node).
The In-flow and the Out-flow at each join point (if applicable).
The elevation, liquid level and surface pressure data for each tank.
The performance data for each pump (the pump characteristic curve).
Data input boxes are located at the left hand side of the drawing pane. These input boxes will display the data for the currently selected node or pipe and may be used to amend the current data. The data for a node, pipe, component, pump, etc. can be amended at any point during the design (drawing) process. 

Once the design has been completed, the system can be analyzed and the flow and pressure results can be calculated. Estimates for the out-flows are used to set an initial flow rate in each pipe, with the total in-flow to each join point matching the total out-flow from each join point. The pressure losses within the system are calculated using friction factors obtained from the Colebrook-White equation, and the friction pressure loss for each pipe is obtained from the Darcy-Weisbach equation. 

The initial flow estimates are unlikely to give a balanced pressure result over the whole system and must be further refined using an iterative approach to adjust the flow rates until a pressure balance is achieved. Pipe Flow Expert defines the elements of the pipeline system in a series of matrix equations and uses the Newton method to adjust the initial estimates for the flow rate in each pipe. Once an approximate solution has been obtained, the results are refined using a variation of the Newton method to ensure convergence until a balanced pressure result is obtained. 

The results of the flow rates for each pipe, the fluid velocities for each pipe, Reynolds numbers, friction factors, friction pressure losses for each pipe, fittings pressure losses, pressure at join points (nodes), HGL (hydraulic grade line), pump operating points and more can be viewed on the drawing and on the results grid.

Snap shots:




Link: (with ********)

FILEFACTORY Link:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

MIHD Link:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy

*Enjoy & Encourage me by Giving Thanks!!!!!!!!*

 :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: See More: Pipe Flow Expert 2008

----------


## babyface

Thank you my friend !

----------


## sondung4ever

PLEASE up to another host, I can't download. Thanks

----------


## Pedro Romero

Thank you

----------


## Pedro Romero

I downloaded but when trying to unzip my antivirus detected as virus the ******** included. Therefore I erased completely.

----------


## jeetxxp

> I downloaded but when trying to unzip my antivirus detected as virus the ******** included. Therefore I erased completely.



*Nothing to worry!!! as the ******** is a ***** so most of the antivirus detects it as Virus... So You can do one thing:

1. Disable the Antivirus Protection and install the software then after applying *****, activate antivirus again.

2. Donot, Unzip the ********, instead open the ******** in winRAR  (Donot Unzip Just open,) apply the *****... It will work. 

I also faced the problem for the Antivirus, I applied the second Method.

*

----------


## widodo_hs

please to share it to rapidshare

----------


## jeetxxp

*I have Uploaded the file in [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], which is free in all around the world, I think.....

The Link is:*

*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*

Enjoy

 :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool:

----------


## jay1974

thanx

----------


## ALFRE01

Thanks

----------


## superandy

Dear friends, ***** isn't working? Could you give me any information about?

Thanks

----------


## mfaradhy

the ***** doesnt work, it shows sign network license and the program shutdown immidiately after warning

please find me a good *****

by the way great software
nice going man
thanks a lot

----------


## gepachir

Here is the link :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Steps to ***** :

1. Unzip the win rar (pipeflowexpert v1.12)
2. Install "pipeflowexpertsetup.exe"
3. Run  "pipeflowexpert" in c:\program files\pipe flow expert folder.  
4. double click "******" in the unzipped folder.
5. Input hardware ID and click "generate" button and you will get the registration key number.


6. Input the registration key number onto the " license box" on the step 3.
7. Continue running the application.

Now you should be all right . Good luck and enjoy.See More: Pipe Flow Expert 2008

----------


## omli

thank you

----------


## RAVIA

need help 

the ***** doesnt work, it shows sign network license and the program shutdown immidiately after warning.The same message comes when it is applied for pipe flow expert 2009.kindly help me iam in urgent need of this software

----------


## jeetxxp

Hey Guys.. is is working for Me.....

*Do One thing... 
1.First Disable the internet connection
2. Install the software... Pipeflow expert 2008
3. Open the ******** Folder
4. Open The *****
5. Clck the ***** button
6. Seach for the install folder example: c://programfiles/Pipeflowexpert200/Pipeflowexpert2008.exe/
6.click OK

enjoy

See the picture attached

*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shankargee

thanq very much

----------


## afa_010

Hello Everybody,
Plz help me i, downloaded the software in the same way,
but it didn't work,
and about the ******** folder, i didn't find it also,
Please help me, what should i do?...i really need this program

----------


## nordica

Thank you, worked fine.

Does anyone has some tutorials?

----------


## Adiavroxos

The ***** does not work

When I try to calculate a system, the program shows a message of network license and it shutdown.

----------


## endeavor

thank you very much.

----------


## MAS

Thanks for down load link, I am Hope full it will work properly

----------


## Syun Wong

Please you send to me the ******/*****/serial number of pipeflow expert 2009 v4.05
because it's cant calculate and save..
i need it urgent
thanks..

----------


## alwaw911

THanks my friend!

----------


## shankargee

thanq lot

See More: Pipe Flow Expert 2008

----------


## safa aldin

Thanks

----------


## saharalvi

> Thank you my friend !



Thanks for this lovely post I am downloading it 
Saharalvi

----------


## galant1960

please can you give the ***** for caesar 5 , its in the site but all of them are not working , I don't understand why some gays give the wrong carck?

----------


## muteshojo

Hi friend thanks for share, but still does not working with the hint "Disable Internet Connections" Would you like explain us? How to make? may be Im wrong 

Greetings

----------


## watchme

Hi friends
I downloaded pipeflow expert 2008 and did the *****ing but it is asking for a licence number. please direct me the correct way of installing this software.

thanks 
watchme

----------


## anwarahmad

Thanx bro jeetxxp.. Very much appreciated...

----------


## Pisak

Thank you

----------


## Bela11

Thank you for your good work
__________________

----------


## uzbarry

thank u so much !!!

i request u to upload ****** for pipe flow advisor as well!!!

thanking u once again for uploading ****** for this awesome softaware!!!

----------


## rajeshivaturi

thanku

----------


## rajeshivaturi

I have installed the setup.but i am unble to click the *****, it is not highlited. Pls elp me.

----------


## toyotavigo34

thank....ssssss

See More: Pipe Flow Expert 2008

----------


## mongo

Thank you.

----------


## lejo

thank you Active member

----------


## uzbarry

i badly neeeed ----- fr pipe flow advisor .. please help!!!

----------


## uzbarry

i badly neeeed ccraaack for pipe flow advisor ...plz helpppppp!!!

----------


## hbili

During download virus was found!? Any help?

----------


## mutawali

thanks... link is work

----------

